# Traduction automatique



## euclide (1 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de désactiver la traduction automatique de Google Chrome sur iOS ?

Merci,


----------



## Mac2A (1 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir

sur iphone, je vais dans "paramètre du contenu" et là tu peux activer ou désactiver Google Traduction

c'est dans "paramètres"

tu dois avoir un petit onglet en haut sur la page principale de google chrome qui te permet d'aller dans paramètres puis paramètre du contenu


----------



## euclide (1 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup, c'est ce qu'il me fallait ;-)


----------



## Mac2A (2 Mars 2014)

Si tu as réussi alors marque le post comme résolu


----------



## euclide (7 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Si tu as réussi alors marque le post comme résolu


Hello,
Comment on fait pour éditer le premier post ?

Merci,


----------



## Mac2A (7 Mars 2014)

bonsoir

dans "outils de la discussion" en haut tu peux marquer la discussion comme résolue


----------



## euclide (8 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> dans "outils de la discussion" en haut tu peux marquer la discussion comme résolue


Impossible, le choix n'apparait pas dans la liste... 

@++


----------



## Mac2A (8 Mars 2014)

voici comment faire:
Comment mettre son sujet comme résolu sur les forums ?

Forum Mac - FAQ: vBulletin FAQ


Clique sur formulaire de contact:
Forum Mac - Équipe des forums

dans ton cas c'est gwen le contact; tu lui envois un message privé comme quoi c'est résolu

bon WE


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2014)

c'est fait, j'ai mis résolu


----------



## euclide (8 Mars 2014)

Tks !


----------

